# Phrag. Grande culture



## RNCollins (Jun 21, 2014)

I picked up the Phrag. Grande at the Shore Orchid Festival. It's a 5 growth specimen for $30. It's potted in fine bark. I bought the plant because it looked real healthy, knowing nothing about its cultural requirements. 

Does anyone have some suggestions for culture? (Light, temp, watering, humidity, etc.)

Thank you!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 21, 2014)

they like bright light,warm, high humidity 50- 70 and I would avoid wet feet, similar to paph multiflorals


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 21, 2014)

*Phrag Grande*

Thanks eHanes!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 21, 2014)

There's not much more to say. Though I'll add, if you're feeling adventurous, some clones will handle wet conditions (s.a. sitting in a saucer of water), especially in the warmer months. Others even like that kind of treatment year round. It's a hybrid, so there's a wide range of variability. Typically the ones that handle wet, soaking conditions will prefer that. The only reason I bring this up is that I find that plants which can handle wet conditions, tend to be more vigorous if they're grown in wet conditions. It's a balancing act, I admit, and a bit of a gamble.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 21, 2014)

I've had the opposite experience


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks mrHappyRotter,

I think for now I will just water it frequently instead of sitting it in a saucer.


----------



## Carkin (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds like you got a great deal...I just bought a two growth Grande for $60!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sound like a great deal. Is the plant has any previously bloomed growths? This cross really depends on which plant is used as a pod parent. I seen peoples growing it in water tray, as well as just like multi-paph and both are equally blooming well.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 23, 2014)

*Phrag Grande*

I don't see any evidence of prior booms. The tag is just hand written with "Phrag. Grande". I bought it from Silva Orchids. Once I figure out how to post a picture I'll do that.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2014)

Grande can be a tough one to bloom. I had one for 15 or so years..never bloomed. I think I gave it to NYEric.


----------



## Clark (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine sunburned easily.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 24, 2014)

Grande ranges from real easy to difficult ..really depends on the breeding..I have had some amazing Grande bloom, from when I grew in the nineties, but I have two in bud right now from recent acquisitions....personally, I prefer them over paph sanderianum primary hybrids anyday


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> ..personally, I prefer them over paph sanderianum primary hybrids anyday


..this month. :evil:


----------

